# hi folks, i am a new member



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi folks

a big hello

cant sleep the now

trading my car in this morning, friday (lupo gti) for a 54 plate tt V6 Manual

i am based in glasgow, will post up pics, when i get the car

cheers

keith


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hi, and welcome, get some pic's up and remember to join the TTOC you should get yourself along to a meet, see the events section for Scottish meet. Post this in the Mk1 forum and you will get a lot more welcomes.


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Keith.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

been a problem with car, in that there is an o2 sensor fault, so waiting for part to be fitted, will have to wait till monday

another couple of days without sleep

cheers


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

keithM said:


> been a problem with car, in that there is an o2 sensor fault, so waiting for part to be fitted, will have to wait till monday
> 
> another couple of days without sleep
> 
> cheers


Where are you buying the car from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

towerstim

i am buying it from an arnold clark garage, they gave me an alright 
trade in price and ok finance for the loan amount.

you in glasgow?

cheers


----------

